# Enable FreeBSD 9 achi



## belon_cfy (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi,

I understand that the FreeBSD 9 already supports AHCI. But I have specified 
	
	



```
achi_load = "yes"
```
 at loader.conf but seems it doesn't load successfully. 

Do we really need to specify that parameter or will it automatically load once AHCI is enabled?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 18, 2012)

device ahci is part of the 9.0 GENERIC kernel, and does not need to be loaded separately.  Likely this is the cause, but without an actual error message, it's just a guess.


----------



## lockdoc (Feb 18, 2012)

@belon_cfy:
be aware of your typo ahci if you use grep or so.


----------



## belon_cfy (Feb 19, 2012)

Ops... typo error
Should be AHCI instead.


----------

